# 1979 3 speed coaster brake??



## 70deluxe (Oct 3, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of this? I'm pretty sure this guy is a scammer or has been misinformed himself. I see the chainguard is from a 99 repop, pedals are fake, seat is a replica, and I see the rear rim isn't original Schwinn either although the hub may be. I'm pretty sure it's just a coaster frame with a 3 speed hub and a bunch of replica parts. Just wanna be sure before I call this guy out. I don't see anything wrong in restoring a 79 as a rider  with replica parts and it does look nice but trying to sell it as some rare thing that never existed is dishonest and crooked and I believe something should be said. Especially with that price. Opinions please


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 3, 2016)

It seems you have bad feelings about this bike already,I would just move along.


----------



## 70deluxe (Oct 3, 2016)

The bike is fine, actually it's pretty for a late 70's model. It's the guy selling it as some limited extremely rare model that never even actually existed that I have "bad feelings" about. Unless I'm wrong and it actually did exist. That's the purpose of the original post. Has anyone ever seen a 3 speed coaster?


----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 3, 2016)

I have the same rear hub assembly on a Collegiate 3. So it can be relaced to a earlier rim. I see it in the cataloges from 1979.
They are not real reliable in my opinion. The 3 little arch mechanism and the springs are easily broke. Must be made of cheap cast or something.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes,they exist.


----------

